

Online marketers must embrace 'holistic reach' strategy  - tigger
http://www.newsvend.com/online-marketers-must-embrace-holistic-reach-strategy-174114.html

======
DaveBlake
The same concept can be applied to online advertising. The rise of in-context
marketing (vibrant media etc) is a case in point. We are seeing more media
companies becoming ecommerce companies and vice versa.

